
Tech Co-founder - turmoiljay
I need someone to help develop a software for equity in my business. I am literally just starting. I started to outsource but thought let
me come here first!
======
CarolineW
I strongly, _strongly_ suggest to do a search here about looking for technical
co-founders, especially in return for equity. You will find that there is
very, very little sympathy for a naked request like this.

Please, please, do your homework first.

~~~
turmoiljay
Do not do a search? or do? thought that is what I just did?

~~~
bruceb
You are asking for people in high demand. So you need to go the extra mile of
saying what area you are working in and how you could be of value to potential
Co founder

